# Probiotics increasing fry growth?



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

Just read how probiotics like the ones found in yogurt when added to fry water greatly increase fry growth and maturation. Anybody know anything about this? In the article it was added right into the water... I was thinking maybe a spoonful of yogurt or two could be added to MW culture medium without having ill effect to the culture? Something definetly to experiment with!


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

This question was asked on another forum, and I am pretty sure you don't stick yogurt in the tank...I didn't keep up on it.
A good way to do this is in this link by Elite Betta

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3YQ5kr01m0&feature=share&list=PLCldNjZDnU68irEpAgssqPMAuGknk3GHx

Make absolute sure all tendons and hard stuff is out of this mix!!!
You will also have to keep your tanks pristine, this is also VERY Good for conditioning your adults.


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh no I definetly don't think yogurt was placed in the tank. But the article said the probiotic was released right into the water and entered through the fish gills. :/


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

The one I read (local) had something to do with beneficial bacteria - forgot. But it was used to power grow consumption fish fry. Never tried it because I couldn't order small amounts. But they are saying that it works.


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

I read how people add things to their culture mediums to enhance color, etc. can the same concept be applied here?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Interesting. I'm suscribing to see how this thread goes... Learning experience.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I have never heard of this but I find the concept intriguing- subscribed. 

I don't know if it would be a good idea to put yogurt into a culture, it might go rancid... What if you sprinkled the contents of a probiotic pill into the culture medium?


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

Good idea!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Where I'm at, probiotik is liquid. Either pill or liquid, you can add that to your culture. Basically healthy food = healthy bettas. Local breeders feed daphnia cultures with powdered milk.

It's been a while, not sure how the probiotic helps boost growth but I think they pour it into the fry pond. If it is to grow micro critters, this won't work in indoor set ups. So you have the right idea of putting it in your food cultures.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

The bacteria you want for this is Lactobacillus rhamnosus You can find it in Canada in a common product called Culturelle. Good for people and fish. Ive added it to microworm culture, theory being worms get covered in the bacteria then eaten by the fry. It helps even more to get the bacteria in sooner ie right after hatching to help gas tract development added to fry tank water. I have no dosage recommendations or anything as I am just experimenting and have no science degree. I did find my microworm culture did not last as long.


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

I think I may add one capsule to my next spawn tank. Age it a bit with a sponge filter. And add a capsule to my MW culture when I add yeast again...


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

Subscribing love to hear your results jayloo


----------

